#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  I am looking for Schlumberger Techlog 2013 program or any version 2012 or 2011

## yaasaay

Hi guys 



I need Schlumberger Techlog program if you have please upload it 


thanksSee More: I am looking for Schlumberger Techlog 2013 program or any version 2012 or 2011

----------


## jackply

waiting for  ...

----------


## geoinform

> waiting for  ...



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rakhawy

I have techlog 2013 but without a license or -----
Can someone provide us with a license or ----- it ??

----------


## jackply

sorry

----------


## Akwa Ibom

I have Techlog 2011 if that would help.

----------


## r26555

That would help very much
Please share
Thank you

----------


## r26555

That would help very much
Please share
Thank you

----------


## petrosawa

i have lic file....can u share the sotware...?? i can give to lic file

----------


## Don Stroma

follow this link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## maheswar

saying limited access...

----------


## Mario88

Hi Don! Please update the link!
Thanks!

----------


## Mario88

Hi Don! Please update the link!


Thanks!See More: I am looking for Schlumberger Techlog 2013 program or any version 2012 or 2011

----------


## Don Stroma

I think it's been removed by the owner. I am uploading it right now and I will share the link when I'm done. The license file however is password protected. Does anybody know one that works? Please share

----------


## Don Stroma

Here's the link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Don Stroma

Here's the link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mario88

Don, Thank you
So anyone knows what is the password ???
snarkef@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## mustafa335

hi guys I need this software too
please could some one send me password for
techlog 2013.4 here mustafashift@hotmail.com

----------


## br_benz

waiting for uploading Techlog2014, Pls share it, thx in advence

----------


## gadusefah

Has anybody been able to figure out the password?

----------


## Pitter

Hi Friends,
I have Techlog 2018 full, 
I am ready to share and exchange it,
Address: pitterrgonza***gmail.com

----------

